# Swedish: vart vs. var



## kilton

Saw this sentence in an online forum:

_Men vet inte vart jag ska börja._

Is this proper usage of _vart_? I've only seen it used as _where to_; e.g., "Vart går du?".


----------



## Typiskt

"Vart" is wrong in the first sentence, should be "Var". "Vart går du?" is correct though.

Do you know know the difference between "Där" and "dit"? It's used the same way.
Där -> Var
Dit -> Vart

Don't really know how to explain the difference better. Someone else should probably do that.


----------



## Tjahzi

You have stumbled upon an extremely controversial issue.

However, in an attempt to describe how it _used_ to be: Swedish has two almost complete sets of local adverbs. One group that is used for _movement towards_ and the other for static being at a location (Old Norse, as well as modern Icelandic, also had a group for _movement from_, but this is lost in modern Swedish, although some such forms can be created by adding the suffix _-ifrån_ to the root of some local adverbs, such as _varifrån_, _hemifrån, bakifrån, _etc). 
Anyway, you seem to be aware of this distinction already, so I'll just try to sum up the answer to you actual question below.

You are correct, however, the distinction between _var_ [vɑːɾ] and _vart_ [vɑːʈ] is disappearing, at least withing certain chrono- and dialects. I always make it, both in written and spoken language, but other around me don't, or at least mix them sometimes, and when I speak with my friends in Stockholm, they pretend they don't even recognize the distinction even if I make them aware of it. 
My guess would be that this distinction is lost in spoken Swedish within a dew decades, but I'll keep it alive as long as I can.


----------



## fsm*

Thank you, Tjahzi. As a student of Swedish and an avid forum-reader, I truly appreciate your well written reply to this thread. It's a shame to see a useful grammatical form fade into disuse, but it is fascinating to hear your experience with this in conversations. By the way, I've always considered Swedish to have three forms of the local adverbs, rather than two, because that is how my book presented it to me. It seems logical: adding -ifrån is no different than adding -t, except that it's a bit longer. What do you think?


----------



## Muzze

kilton said:


> Saw this sentence in an online forum:
> 
> _Men vet inte vart jag ska börja._
> 
> Is this proper usage of _vart_? I've only seen it used as _where to_; e.g., "Vart går du?".



You have understood the difference. Note that the usage of "var" and "vart" differs a lot depending on where in Sweden you are.

In my dialect in the southern part of Sweden only "var" exists. If one say "vart" (as many do) that speaker speak the standard language instead. It seems to me though that in many parts of sweden at least a big group of people use "vart" (sometimes pronounced "vars") more or less all the time. 

Because there are so many different usages I would advice a foreigner to at least to begin with learn the "main swedish" option.


----------



## Tjahzi

fsm* said:


> Thank you, Tjahzi. As a student of Swedish and an avid forum-reader, I truly appreciate your well written reply to this thread. It's a shame to see a useful grammatical form fade into disuse, but it is fascinating to hear your experience with this in conversations. By the way, I've always considered Swedish to have three forms of the local adverbs, rather than two, because that is how my book presented it to me. It seems logical: adding -ifrån is no different than adding -t, except that it's a bit longer. What do you think?


You are most welcome. Keep asking.

Well, obviously, I didn't learn from a book but rather made my own analysis and as such, I always regarded the _moving from_-forms as mergers of the root, which is usually, but not always, identical to the _static being_-form, and the preposition _(i)från_, and as such different from the _moving towards_-forms, that tend to differ from the roots (in various ways, jut not through the addition of a _-t_): _här _vs _hit_, _hemma _vs_ hem_, _framme_ vs _fram_, _var _vs _vart_ etc (compare with _härifrån, hemifrån, framifrån, varifrån_). However, if one prefers to focus on the _usage_, which is absolutely a relevant point of view, it could definitely be regarded as a three-way system.

As a reference, my Icelandic book gives the following table of local adverbs (_towards-at-from_):

fram - frammi - framan
inn - inni - innan
niður - niðri - neðan
upp - uppi - ofan
út - úti - utan
heim - heima - heiman

It's of course further interesting to notice that cognates of some of the above _from_-forms have come have carry somewhat different meanings in modern Swedish.


----------



## kilton

Thanks everyone! It's always interesting to see how reality can sometimes differ from the books.


----------



## Åvävvla

Tjahzi said:


> As a reference, my Icelandic book gives the following table of local adverbs (_towards-at-from_):
> 
> fram - frammi - framan
> inn - inni - innan
> niður - niðri - neðan
> upp - uppi - ofan
> út - úti - utan
> heim - heima - heiman
> 
> It's of course further interesting to notice that cognates of some of the above _from_-forms have come have carry somewhat different meanings in modern Swedish.


 
Interesting. So _ovan, nedan_ et.c. originally meant "from above", "from below" (and not "up there"/"down there" [?], which is how I would use them)?


----------



## Tjahzi

Indeed that was so.


----------



## Renaissance man

This reminds me of an old joke. 
A man approaches the information desk at a train station and inquires:
"Vart går tåget till Stockholm?"
and the reply is
"Till Stockholm".

Obviously, the traveler was looking for the right platform, but the clerk responded in accordance with his grammatical principles. The correct question would have been "_Var_ går tåget till Stockholm".


----------



## Tjahzi

Or _varifrån_.


----------



## gvergara

Hej:

På tyska använder man _wohin_? (_vart_?) i en sådan mening, eftersom man anser att _skriva_ representerar en rörelse. Och på svenska?

_*Var/ Vart* skrev du dikten?_

Tack på förhand,
Gonzalo


----------



## hanne

You're right that vart usually corresponds to wohin, but I don't agree that "to write" indicates motion. It depends on what you want the question to mean (i.e. context please).

Where were you when you wrote the poem? (definitely no motion here)
Where did you write the poem? (answer: into the book)

In the last case I guess you could argue that there's movement "into the book", but I think "in the book" (no motion) would still be just as meaningful. Either way, as mentioned above in this thread, Swedes often don't distinguish between var and vart, so I'd suppose "var skrev du dikten" would be the best way to ask.


----------



## BlueSuede

Är jag den enda i hela världen som inte fattar denna uppståndelse i frågan var/vart?

Ta dessa exemplen:
(1) "Vart går bilen?"
(2) "Vart står bilen?"
Visst är det självklart att det ena (1) anger riktning och det andra (2) anger befintlighet? Så det spelar ingen roll om det är rätt eller fel, meddelandet går fram lika bra ändå!

("Men det är inte StandardSvenska!") Ja? Och? Dialekter finns (Norrländska?) där 'var' och 'vart' är synonyma (i denna kontext) och det fungerar alldeles utmärkt. Dom pratar inte dålig svenska, dom talar sin svenska. Att diskrimniera deras variant av det svenska språket är att säga att deras språk inte duger. Det är i mina ögon oförskämt!

Jag inser att skillnaden mellan var och vart är skillnaden mellan rätt och fel i StandardSvenskan - men var pratar man StandardSvenska i landet? Skulle tro att ingen gör det, möjligtvis bara mer eller mindre, men aldrig exakt. Skulle det då innebära att ignen pratar korrekt svenska? Fel, säger jag. Alla som pratar en svenska som är förståelig i sin egen grupp är korrekt inom denna gruppen. Alla dialekter förtjänar att kallas korrekt svenska.

Om tillräckligt många säger fel så ändras standarden att det blir rätt. Svenskan är inte statisk. Vi pratar inte som gustav Vasa längre. Vi pratar som vi gör i vår tid. Somliga gör skillnad mellan vart och var, andra inte.

Amerikansk engelska är ju inte en korrekt Oxford english, men behandlas som om den vore korrekt engelska ändå. Innebär detta att Oxford är mindre känsliga i språkfrågan? Man pratar korrekt Engelska i många länder - Indien, Sydafrika, Jamaika, Australien, etc - och alla är lika korrekt engelska, även om det inte är Pure Oxford.

Tågkonduktören som svarar på frågan "Vart går tåget till Stockholm?" med ""Till Stockholm" var den som var värd att skratats åt, eftersom han var den som inte förstod frågans mening, utan tolkade snävt och besserwisseraktigt 'goddag yxskaft'. Vi har ett antal dialekter i svenskan, som var och en förtjänar att mötas med respekt. Ingen är dålig, ingen är StandardSvenska.

Detta inlägg kanske tas emot som en brandfackla, somliga kanske till och med tar den som en utmaning eller förolämpning, men avlämnas som en del i debatten som denna tråd faktiskt handlar om, skillnaden (eller likheten) mellan var och vart. Det är min ödmjuka uppfattning om saken, och respekterar naturligtvis andras uppfattning.
"
Sorry that I write this in Swedish and not in English, but it is anyway most interested by those speaking Swedish as a native language. Please, I don't mind if you comment in english, or any other language.


----------



## Muzze

BlueSuede said:


> Är jag den enda i hela världen som inte fattar denna uppståndelse i frågan var/vart?
> 
> Ta dessa exemplen:
> (1) "Vart går bilen?"
> (2) "Vart står bilen?"
> Visst är det självklart att det ena (1) anger riktning och det andra (2) anger befintlighet? Så det spelar ingen roll om det är rätt eller fel, meddelandet går fram lika bra ändå!
> 
> ("Men det är inte StandardSvenska!") Ja? Och? Dialekter finns (Norrländska?) där 'var' och 'vart' är synonyma (i denna kontext) och det fungerar alldeles utmärkt. Dom pratar inte dålig svenska, dom talar sin svenska. Att diskrimniera deras variant av det svenska språket är att säga att deras språk inte duger. Det är i mina ögon oförskämt!
> 
> Jag inser att skillnaden mellan var och vart är skillnaden mellan rätt och fel i StandardSvenskan - men var pratar man StandardSvenska i landet? Skulle tro att ingen gör det, möjligtvis bara mer eller mindre, men aldrig exakt. Skulle det då innebära att ignen pratar korrekt svenska? Fel, säger jag. Alla som pratar en svenska som är förståelig i sin egen grupp är korrekt inom denna gruppen. Alla dialekter förtjänar att kallas korrekt svenska.
> 
> Om tillräckligt många säger fel så ändras standarden att det blir rätt. Svenskan är inte statisk. Vi pratar inte som gustav Vasa längre. Vi pratar som vi gör i vår tid. Somliga gör skillnad mellan vart och var, andra inte.
> 
> Amerikansk engelska är ju inte en korrekt Oxford english, men behandlas som om den vore korrekt engelska ändå. Innebär detta att Oxford är mindre känsliga i språkfrågan? Man pratar korrekt Engelska i många länder - Indien, Sydafrika, Jamaika, Australien, etc - och alla är lika korrekt engelska, även om det inte är Pure Oxford.
> 
> Tågkonduktören som svarar på frågan "Vart går tåget till Stockholm?" med ""Till Stockholm" var den som var värd att skratats åt, eftersom han var den som inte förstod frågans mening, utan tolkade snävt och besserwisseraktigt 'goddag yxskaft'. Vi har ett antal dialekter i svenskan, som var och en förtjänar att mötas med respekt. Ingen är dålig, ingen är StandardSvenska.
> 
> Detta inlägg kanske tas emot som en brandfackla, somliga kanske till och med tar den som en utmaning eller förolämpning, men avlämnas som en del i debatten som denna tråd faktiskt handlar om, skillnaden (eller likheten) mellan var och vart. Det är min ödmjuka uppfattning om saken, och respekterar naturligtvis andras uppfattning.
> "
> Sorry that I write this in Swedish and not in English, but it is anyway most interested by those speaking Swedish as a native language. Please, I don't mind if you comment in english, or any other language.



Jag ser inte mig själv som svensk och säger således bara "var". Men jag tycker det är anmärkningsvärt att en så pass stor del av Sveriges befolkning som ser sig som  svenskar inte lyckas skilja på "var" (befintlighet) och "vart" (riktning). Jag anser att svenskarna antingen borde fortsätta som det är nu, bara säga "var" eller bara säga "vart". Det blir irriterande annars trots att man förstår. Men man ska förstås alltid behandla sina medmänniskor med respekt trots att de blandar ihop vissa saker.


----------



## skandinavien

Hej!

Jag har sett både "Var är utgången?" och "Vart är utgången?" i texter. Jag förstår skillnaden mellan "var" och "vart," men kan någon förklara för mig hur "vart" skulle vara rätt i denna mening? Det förstår jag inte. 

Tack!

<< Thread merged with previous discussion.  Please read from the top. >>


----------



## brindo

Hej!

Det här är ju rätt svårt även för infödda svenskar... vanligaste regeln är väl att "var" gäller befintlighet/position och "vart" gäller riktning, "var är du" och "vart gick du". Personligen tycker jag att "vart är utgången" låter konstigt och kan inte riktigt motivera varför det skulle vara rätt.


----------



## Åvävvla

Jag skulle vilja påstå att de flesta svenskar inte ens är medvetna om skillnaden mellan "var" och "vart". Under mina nio år i grundskolan lades inte en enda undervisningstimme på att förklara detta, och det är nog inte ett undantag.

Har man lärt sig skillnaden mellan de två orden kan man försöka att upprätthålla den. Man skall samtidigt vara medveten om att man ofta kommer att stöta på texter där författaren inte känner till skillnaden.


----------



## AatM

I have only the most basic grasp of Swedish, but I am currently studying Icelandic and I have come across the full set of prepositional adverbs. I post here because I thought that it might be beneficial to inform/remind you that a very similar phenomenon used to occur in English that I'm sure most people will be vaguely familiar with but may not know for sure what it means:

*here - hence (from here) - hither (to here)
there - thence (from there) - thither (to there)
where - whence (from where) - whither (to where)*

This distinction has sadly been lost, a shame as I see it as rather useful. "whence" is the only one of these which gets any usage at all and that tends to often be considered incorrect, due to its being in the form "from whence". This is however a rather thorny matter, as usage of "whence" vs "from whence" (as said perhaps most famously in The Lord of the Rings film") has varied throughout the ages in popularity, and there no longer seems to be a definite correct choice. And even now, it is usually only sticklers for grammar who will bother using this, and most people will not even know the rule. "hence" is used nowadays to mean "thus", but it is easy to see where this came from when its old meaning is considered. The only other exception I can think of is the phrase "hither and thither", equivalent to "to and fro", preserved in idiom. As I said before, I cannot claim to be an expert in Swedish but it would appear that its prepositional adverbs are following in the same steps as English ones trod.


----------



## abdulwahid

Är inte "vart" en förkortning av "varåt"? Om det förhåller sig så är det rimligt att anta att ordet till en början användes för att ange en riktning.


----------



## Lugubert

Tjahzi said:


> _var_ [vɑːɾ] and _vart_ [vɑːʈ]


At least in my dialect, it's more like [vɑːɾ] and [vaʈ]



BlueSuede said:


> Så det spelar ingen roll om det är rätt eller fel, meddelandet går fram lika bra ändå!


To me, it matters, and errors distort the message. Maybe I'm too fossilized to readily accept the language of young people, but _vart_ in the wrong place makes me for several seconds as confused as for example when youngsters describe an awesome thing as _häftig, _which to me only has the meaning 'sudden'.


----------



## zyzzy

"Vart" vid befintlighet är ogrammatiskt och dialektalt. I skrift är det direkt felaktigt.


----------



## jackuppskararen

Muzze said:


> In my dialect in the southern part of Sweden only "var" exists. If one say "vart" (as many do) that speaker speak the standard language instead. It seems to me though that in many parts of sweden at least a big group of people use "vart" (sometimes pronounced "vars") more or less all the time.



Så när du vill veta vindriktningen, så frågar du "var blåser det?", inte "vart blåser det?" ?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Renaissance man said:


> This reminds me of an old joke.
> A man approaches the information desk at a train station and inquires:
> "Vart går tåget till Stockholm?"
> and the reply is
> "Till Stockholm".
> Obviously, the traveler was looking for the right platform, but the clerk responded in accordance with his grammatical principles. The correct question would have been "_Var_ går tåget till Stockholm".


I would use "varifrån" in this sentence. In my mind "var" is about the actual position, and not a starting point of a movement, but maybe I'm under influence of my mother tongue and a couple of other languages.


----------



## JohanIII

Ben Jamin said:


> I would use "varifrån" in this sentence. In my mind "var" is about the actual position, and not a starting point of a movement, but maybe I'm under influence of my mother tongue and a couple of other languages.


Ben Jamin, I'm fully with you there.

And @zyzzy - read the whole thread. Most enlightening.


----------



## jackuppskararen

Ben Jamin said:


> I would use "varifrån" in this sentence. In my mind "var" is about the actual position, and not a starting point of a movement, but maybe I'm under influence of my mother tongue and a couple of other languages.



Ja, om stockholmaren ändrat sin fråga till "var går tåget till Stockholm" skulle den näsvise info-personen förmodligen svarat "på rälsen" istället...


----------

